# The architecture of high rise jails/detention centers



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

The high rise jails/detention centers that one can find in various American cities seem to be a type of building that is unique to the US (and Canada). I've yet to see any outside the US/Canada and as unique structures they seem to produce unique architecture. One rarely encounters a high rise that is designed to keep people in. In this thread I hope we can share photos of those high rise jails/detention centers that we find interesting and unique.

A few to start:

*Federal Detention Center, Philadelphia*
















http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Federal_Detention_Center_Philadelphia.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...al_Detention_Center_Philadelphia_entrance.jpg

*Federal Detention Center, Miami*








http://thisisbujubanton.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/img_0964.jpg

*Metropolitan Detention Center, Los Angeles*








http://la.indymedia.org/uploads/2013/12/mdc.jpg

*Metropolitan Correctional Center, Chicago*
















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EWY1PJsPzBA/S69ok9nJQCI/AAAAAAAABms/2c3bp63sJrI/s1600/prison-chicago5.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Metropolitan_Correctional_Center,_Chicago.JPG

*Metropolitan Correctional Center, San Diego*
















http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/75035561.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/MetropolitanCorrectionalCenterSD1.jpg

*Metropolitan Detention Center, Brooklyn*
















http://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/mdc.jpg
http://c1038.r38.cf3.rackcdn.com/group4/building34487/media/04p8pxs.jpg


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

the demolished Caseros jail in Buenos Aires 

















http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7437/1676/400/caseros 3.jpg
http://www.pagina12.com.ar/fotos/espectaculos/20060430/notas_e/NA26FO01.JPG


----------

